# Male/female divided tank?



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I have one betta in my 10 gallon, and I am planning on dividing it soon and finding him a neighbor. 
I've been interested in female bettas for a while now, and I always feel sad they are so unpopular. I see a lot of cute ones lately at my LFS and I'd really like to take one home.

My question is, would it be okay for me to put a female betta on the other side of my ten gallon tank? Would that be too stressful for the fish, or would it be no different than two males sharing a divided tank?


----------



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

It wouldn't be much different then 2 males, just make sure there are plants between them to break line of sight =)


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I would think the line of sight would cause the girl to get egg bound, which is no bueno... Even with an opaque divider, aren't there pheromones and stuff that would stress em out?


----------



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

I have an entire sorority in a divided male tank and no problems whatsoever


----------



## lainaxoberst (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm sorry, what does "egg bound" mean? I've never had females so I don't know very much about them.


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that's the term I've heard. Basically, a female will produce eggs when they think they're about to mate. But then they don't, and some expel or reabsorb the eggs, but some do neither, and just get stuck being all eggy and fat. I'm pretty sure it's not ideal. Although others have apparently had success with it, so it might be a fun experiment!


----------

